# Depressing (trash)



## Mr. Green Jeans (Oct 27, 2010)

Went up to the AT for a short backpack and overnight this past weekend.  I came out with about two grocery sacks full of trash.  

I picked up a lot of Gatorade bottles and energy bar wrappers.  There was plenty of other plastic items mixed in.  What in the world is the matter with people?  You don't go up to the mountains to enjoy nature then trash up the place!  Oh, I wish that I could find one of those people and smack them.


----------



## campinnurse (Oct 27, 2010)

Smackem one for me too. But thank you for doing something about it and taking their trash out. So many folks just look at it and cuss and don't do anything. You have to wonder about someone who would trash up such a place. What are they thinking?


----------



## LowCountryDuck (Jul 25, 2011)

Guess they never heard of leave only footprints take only memories...I'll be bring some extra trash bags with me next time I go just in case I run into the same problem. Thats completely idiotic for someone to leave trash in the woods. My pet peeve is walking along the trail and seeing used toilet paper bout 3 feet off the trail...


----------



## antique41 (Jul 25, 2011)

I was running the Bartram toward Warwoman Dell and passed a group of Scouts on their way to Camp Rainey Mt.  It was easy to see where they had been by the chip bags and candy bar wrappers on the trail.  I carried the trash out and was delighted to find their leaders in the Dell packing the bus. I voiced my concern over the trash and to their credit they were embarrassed and angered.  Embarassed at the scouts behavior and angered as they had just explained the "pack in in, pack it out" to the departing scouts.  Perhaps they will be receiving a teachable moment.


----------



## stu454 (Jul 26, 2011)

That is disgusting, particularly so when it was Boy Scouts doing it.  They of all groups should know better.

We had been planning to shoot at the Darnell Creek range near Clayton.  We showed up and it was a disaster.  We had three 33 gallon trash bags with us and filled every one of them.

Jackholes that litter in the woods make my blood boil.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 26, 2011)

Mr. Green Jeans said:


> Went up to the AT for a short backpack and overnight this past weekend. I came out with about two grocery sacks full of trash.
> 
> I picked up a lot of Gatorade bottles and energy bar wrappers. There was plenty of other plastic items mixed in. What in the world is the matter with people? You don't go up to the mountains to enjoy nature then trash up the place! Oh, I wish that I could find one of those people and smack them.


 
I know exactly how you feel. A buddy and I used to fish some smaller ponds, we carried bags just to collect some of the trash that other left.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 29, 2011)

White trash red-necks is all I have to say ! Can you imagine what their trailers look like?


----------



## frogtoad (Jul 31, 2011)

campinnurse said:


> Smackem one for me too. But thank you for doing something about it and taking their trash out. So many folks just look at it and cuss and don't do anything. You have to wonder about someone who would trash up such a place. What are they thinking?



My thoughts exactly.  Guess they were raised with their mommies picking up after them and feel entitled to trash up the woods.  Losers.


----------



## K9SAR (Sep 8, 2011)

Folks seem to forget the concept of "Pack it in, pack it out."  

I can't tell you how many places we went up in NE Georgia for our honeymoon last week in which "hike in" campers left trash bags tied to trees after they had cleared out.  Do they think the Forest Service is a waste removal service as well?


----------

